
Knuth's Bank of San Serriffe - DanielRibeiro
http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/news08.html
======
ams6110
I love how so many of the most distinguished names in computer science have
absolutely austere websites. No tricky CSS, no javascript, just raw content.

~~~
melling
Knuth is too busy "getting to the bottom of things."

<http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Donald_Knuth>

Are you doing a deep dive or just tinkering with lots of things? Which one is
the path to success?

~~~
cema
Depends: when you "tinker with lots of things" you may end up connecting them
in nontrivial ways, which is a win. But deep diving is the more usual path, I
think.

------
dpkendal
My favourite part: "... only 9 of the first 275 checks that I've sent out
since the beginning of 2006 have actually been cashed. The others have
apparently been cached."

Partly because it's a good pun, but also because it relies on the reader
knowing how to pronounce 'cache' correctly. (I've heard talks given by
presenters who say "catch," "cashay," or even "catchay.")

------
dchest
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=348683>

------
quinndupont
It's a geeky solution, but nowhere near as geeky as the original cheques for
$2.56. As an update, I was expecting bitcoins or something similar.

------
pavel_lishin
What about money orders?

~~~
delinka
I think his solution addresses the fact that people don't cash the financial
instruments but keep them for posterity. Money orders are a suitable response
to "...I shall do my best to find a suitable way to send money to anyone who
really prefers legal tender."

